# Passat CC auto folding side mirrors DIY tutorial (nice coding feature)



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I would like to share something I was looking here for a long time and I didn't find so I had to engage the service of a pro for a charge of 40 euro 

Here it goes...
You need to have the followings:

a. the folding mirrors option installed installed on your car (obviously)
b. the VCDS interface from Ross-Tech (with the latest software release, or so) + the laptop (or whatever you use for the usb end).

Once you connect with your laptop to the interface here are the steps:

1. Select "Door Elect, Driver" - module 42









2. Click on: "Security Access - 16"









3. Insert the security code: 04354 and hit "Do it!"









4. Once you are again to the previous menu, click on "Adaptation - 10"









5. Here select the following channel: *(9)-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte8*
(be patience to find the exact channel, it's quite a long list , but as a tip : it's in the second half of the list)









6. Once selected you will notice the old value which is 90.
Here you have to options for the new value before you click "Do it!":
a. 95 (which I've chosen) - will automatically fold your mirrors while holding the lock button and will unfold them when you turn on the engine.
b. 99 - will automatically fold your mirrors while holding the lock button and will unfold them when you open the driver door.









7. Next window simply click: "Yes".









8. Click "OK"









9. Please check the new value to be there , and "Go Back" and exit the program and disconnect the interface.









10. You are ready! 

Now you can leave the inside mirror knob to the position you like (I prefer on "L") and do the trick from the remote control. 
Here are also 2 videos with the final result:
https://youtu.be/N0Wkq_0rULM
https://youtu.be/bAwLndFQn8U

If you appreciate my post and you found it helpful for you, I won't mind a donation for a beer 
here is my paypal address: [email protected]


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi! Thank you so much for this contribution. I've tried on my MY2015 cc and my Chinese vcds 12.12. and doesn't works. I receibe an error when I put the new coding (95). Something like "You must put an Hexadecimal coding (for example FF). I'll buy a Chinese vcds 14.10, because the ross-tech one is too expensive only to do that. If I were able to activate I'll invite you to this beer.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

My adaptation box is grayed out so I can't select it at all. What year is your car?


----------



## mm63 (Jul 5, 2015)

I suppose it's easier and cheaper to order this?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-Gateway-OBD-Module-Dongle-Plug-Play-Mirror-AUTO-Folding-Window-Glass-Close-For-VW-passat/32275833720.html


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

munnarg said:


> My adaptation box is grayed out so I can't select it at all. What year is your car?


+1


----------



## pico57 (May 16, 2014)

A relevant question.

What VAG Number is your module 42?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

pico57 said:


> A relevant question.
> 
> What VAG Number is your module 42?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



A relevant question:
Where are the answers?
...


----------



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

sergiommms said:


> A relevant question:
> Where are the answers?
> ...


Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C


----------



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

just try out the original interface


----------



## sachol (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for U'r information.

나의 SM-N900S 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## pico57 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you gh3m0t0k for your answer.

Greettings,


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi! I did the trick! I had bought an updateable vcds with 14.12 vcds version to do it. Thank you! 
You have in paypal a gift for your beer. Enjoy it!


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I followed these steps on my 2011 CC with genuine HEX+USB CAN but it didn't worked.


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Devilz said:


> I followed these steps on my 2011 CC with genuine HEX+USB CAN but it didn't worked.


I tried to do it on a CC, I don't know what year was, and wasn't able to activate it. The door module doesn't accept adaptations. Reference 1t0.
I did it with vcds 14.10.2

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I just found out the after doing this, when I hold my unlock button, drivers windows goes down and by holding lock button, it goes back up. 

I want to do auto folding side mirrors, need advise.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Devilz said:


> I just found out the after doing this, when I hold my unlock button, drivers windows goes down and by holding lock button, it goes back up.
> 
> I want to do auto folding side mirrors, need advise.


I just changed the value back to 90 just to make sure if I accidently activated the drivers windows up and down feature with holding lock/unlock button and it still works. It still works so I guess what I did made no change.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone who can explain why autofolding didn't worked on my CC? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Devilz said:


> Anyone who can explain why autofolding didn't worked on my CC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Do you have activated the bit which enable to still having supply for the doors after they were opened? Is the only I think...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

dann1983 said:


> Do you have activated the bit which enable to still having supply for the doors after they were opened? Is the only I think...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


I did exactly as original post says. How did you made your work? I don't know which bit you are talking about. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

Devilz said:


> I followed these steps on my 2011 CC with genuine HEX+USB CAN but it didn't worked.


Can you post a VCDS scan of your 42 Address? Only GEN4 door control module support this feature.

For example: 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 A HW: 3C0 959 793


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks gh3motok

This worked for me!

For those who are wondering. I have 2010 CC Sport with factory door modules. Mirrors were retrofitted from European CC.

My door module VCDS Scan:

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000409473


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

ronniejamesdio said:


> Can you post a VCDS scan of your 42 Address? Only GEN4 door control module support this feature.
> 
> For example:
> Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
> Part No SW: 561 959 701 A HW: 3C0 959 793


Here is mine


```
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 701     HW: 3C0 959 793 C
   Component: TUER-SG FT    002 0502  
   Revision: 12110009    Serial number: 0002874736
   Coding: 0212B7
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
   ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
   VCID: 6D3418BBF7A866089778E4-8038
```


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Devilz said:


> Here is mine
> 
> Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
> Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
> ...




I think this mod should work for you. Check out my post above. Your HW revision is 3C0 959 793 *C* where mine is *A* and it works for me. Try again, make sure you are selecting correct line!


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think this mod should work for you. Check out my post above. Your HW revision is 3C0 959 793 *C* where mine is *A* and it works for me. Try again, make sure you are selecting correct line!


You mean channel: (9)-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte8

I am sure I selected this channel but will try it again in morning. Cheers for the help mate


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

So what exactly is needed, the mirrors with the auto folding capability? would i need to swap in a motor or is there a certa trim/ model that came with them. Is this similar to the auto tilting when u put it into reverse? 

-Ellery


----------



## phiber (Sep 8, 2015)

dann1983 said:


> Hi! I did the trick! I had bought an updateable vcds with 14.12 vcds version to do it. Thank you!
> You have in paypal a gift for your beer. Enjoy it!


Hi,

Can you share where did you buy your updateable vcds 14.12?


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Devilz said:


> I did exactly as original post says. How did you made your work? I don't know which bit you are talking about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Hello! I activate following the first post but I had activated another functions as this:
1- module 46
2- Function 07 (Coding)
3- Long coding Helper
4- Byte 6
5- Activate Bit 7 (Power Windows/Sunroof disabled after door opening)
6- do it!

I don't know if it would have nothing to do with it or not, but you can try...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

dann1983 said:


> Hello! I activate following the first post but I had activated another functions as this:
> 1- module 46
> 2- Function 07 (Coding)
> 3- Long coding Helper
> ...


Still didn't worked

( I want door mirrors to close when I lock the car, and open when I unlock the car and open the door )


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Devilz said:


> Still didn't worked
> 
> ( I want door mirrors to close when I lock the car, and open when I unlock the car and open the door )


For doing that you must change to 99.
I suppose that you still holding remote buttons to do the trick, right?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

dann1983 said:


> For doing that you must change to 99.
> I suppose that you still holding remote buttons to do the trick, right?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


I tried with both 95 and 99 value. But it didn't worked. Yes I am holding the remote buttons to make it work.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Devilz said:


> I tried with both 95 and 99 value. But it didn't worked. Yes I am holding the remote buttons to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


It's so strange. You are the one who can't activate it... There is other modification you can try. I found it for the rain close: 
Module 46
Adaptation
Channel 17
Change value from 0 to 1.
It's for activate comfort function is the remote control. But if you can't roll up/down the Windows.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

dann1983 said:


> It's so strange. You are the one who can't activate it... There is other modification you can try. I found it for the rain close:
> Module 46
> Adaptation
> Channel 17
> ...


I will try with 99 value and then change the value from 0 to 1 for channel 17 later today and see if it works. but to make it work do I still need to hold the remote buttons or it should work with remote?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

can someone tell me on what CC models this diy works.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

hudeck said:


> can someone tell me on what CC models this diy works.



As far as I know this should work for every 2010+ CC. I know there are some 2009 CCs that have slightly different door modules and auto folding via key is not available.

And of course your car needs to come with folding mirrors or you need to retrofit fit them.


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

I do have the option already in my car.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

can anyone help me how to make this work on my 2011 CC.

I tried it with both 95 and 99 but still it doesn't work. (yes i'm holding lock/unlock button on keyfob). I don't want to keep holding it though (as mentioned earlier, i would like it to auto close when i lock the car and open them when i unlock and open the door without holding the remote buttons)

help please


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I activated auto windows close feature with rain sensor but my auto mirrors still doesn't work. 

I have stored value 99 under channel (9)-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte8

Now what to do?


----------



## vexedsyd (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Long time reader, first time participator 

I have a 2010 CC with the following controller:

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P

Would this coding work? if not, can replace the controller with a newer one?
I can't try this right now because the motor of the driver's mirror is malfunctioning and I need to replace the mirror with a new one...

Many thanks...


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

I always thought you had to install the folding mirrors for this to work. So some trims come with this installed from the factory but doesn't have it activated?
I have a 2012 Lux CC. I plan to try it tonight to see if I have the folding mirrors installed. Fingers crossed! 

Do they generally come installed on the Lux models? I have the model with wood grain trim and led light strips in the doors.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

mm63 said:


> I suppose it's easier and cheaper to order this?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-Gateway-OBD-Module-Dongle-Plug-Play-Mirror-AUTO-Folding-Window-Glass-Close-For-VW-passat/32275833720.html



does this module work with 2010 sport?.....or does it have to be lux or R-line? or have memory seats option etc?
do you have to change vag setting after plug in this unit?


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

teknodogg said:


> does this module work with 2010 sport?.....or does it have to be lux or R-line? or have memory seats option etc?
> do you have to change vag setting after plug in this unit?


I don't think so you need any vcds setting with this plug


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

x.D said:


> I always thought you had to install the folding mirrors for this to work. So some trims come with this installed from the factory but doesn't have it activated?
> I have a 2012 Lux CC. I plan to try it tonight to see if I have the folding mirrors installed. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Do they generally come installed on the Lux models? I have the model with wood grain trim and led light strips in the doors.


In reply to my post above, I tried to program the folding mirrors but wasn't able to get them to work. I even tried selecting "Folding Mirrors installed" within the driver and passenger module of the long coding helper (when doing this it threw fault codes on both these modules).
I'm assuming my car didn't come installed with the folding mirrors. I also DID have the GEN4 control module according to VCDS (Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb). I have a 2012 LUX model with wood grain trim, nav unit, LED in door trim, and sun roof - but looks like it didn't come installed with the folding mirrors. Unless there's something else i can try to get it to work.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*I WOULD LIKE TO CLEAR OUT SOME MYTHS:*

No CC or any other model will come installed with folding mirrors but not activated. It cost more money to manufacture folding mirrors so why would they pay more to manufacture and dont make you pay for it... :screwy:

VW makes lot of different flavors of mirrors for CCs with different features build-in, such as auto-folding, auto-dimming, auto-tilting, blind spot monitoring, heated and manual/automatic position option. For example you could buy mirror that has "heat and auto position" (most US-Sport model) or mirror that has "heat, auto position and auto-tilting" or perhaps one that has all features build in (only in Europe).

No one is going to give you features for "free" you will have to pay for it. So to summarize this thread, if you don't have or you did not retrofit auto-folding mirrors then this mod will not work for you.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

All - I'll debunk / demystify this today. I have a 2010 VR6 4Motion which I retrofitted with the Auto-Fold Mirrors and dual Anti-Dazzle mirrors (one of the first for the Auto-Fold, and the first for the anti-dazzle). 

I did not have to replace my door modules during this upgrade, but I did have to adapt wiring for the auto-fold / anti-dazzle. I will update my VCDS today, and attempt to set this up once I get some time later on this afteroon.

OP - Can you please indicate the position of the "auto-fold" switch for this to work? Is it dependent on being in a certain position? I assume I can just leave it on R (since being on R enables the auto down feature on the right mirror when backing up), and don't need to have it turned to the "close" position or anything like that. Please confirm


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> All - I'll debunk / demystify this today. I have a 2010 VR6 4Motion which I retrofitted with the Auto-Fold Mirrors and dual Anti-Dazzle mirrors (one of the first for the Auto-Fold, and the first for the anti-dazzle).
> 
> I did not have to replace my door modules during this upgrade, but I did have to adapt wiring for the auto-fold / anti-dazzle. I will update my VCDS today, and attempt to set this up once I get some time later on this afteroon.
> 
> OP - Can you please indicate the position of the "auto-fold" switch for this to work? Is it dependent on being in a certain position? I assume I can just leave it on R (since being on R enables the auto down feature on the right mirror when backing up), and don't need to have it turned to the "close" position or anything like that. Please confirm


My CC got auto mirror folding feature along with heating. I kept knob on heating to make autofolding work but it didn't. Like mentioned above does the switch needs to be on R or L to make it work? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Devilz said:


> My CC got auto mirror folding feature along with heating. I kept knob on heating to make autofolding work but it didn't. Like mentioned above does the switch needs to be on R or L to make it work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


One other point - It may depend on the version of the Gateway module installed as well. The gateway is the primary module which allows the ability to adapt newer features. So depending on the OP, the year of his vehicle, and the gateway he has installed.... this could be a feature adaptable only after the Gateway module has been updated / replaced. I don't know the context around what the OP has. But again.... I'll try messing with this this afternoon.


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Devilz said:


> My CC got auto mirror folding feature along with heating. I kept knob on heating to make autofolding work but it didn't. Like mentioned above does the switch needs to be on R or L to make it work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


In my car, in can keep the knob on every position. It works with it in R, 0 or folding position... I haven't tried it on heating position..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> All - I'll debunk / demystify this today. I have a 2010 VR6 4Motion which I retrofitted with the Auto-Fold Mirrors and dual Anti-Dazzle mirrors (one of the first for the Auto-Fold, and the first for the anti-dazzle).
> 
> I did not have to replace my door modules during this upgrade, but I did have to adapt wiring for the auto-fold / anti-dazzle. I will update my VCDS today, and attempt to set this up once I get some time later on this afteroon.
> 
> OP - Can you please indicate the position of the "auto-fold" switch for this to work? Is it dependent on being in a certain position? I assume I can just leave it on R (since being on R enables the auto down feature on the right mirror when backing up), and don't need to have it turned to the "close" position or anything like that. Please confirm


Ok!!! :thumbup: 

I JUST confirmed this works.... albeit, it isn't as "Straight forward" as the OP wrote originally.

I tried everything the OP listed first, and when I got to the "adaptation screen" under "System_Parameter_0-System_blah_blah_blah-Byte 8" and I tried to change the value to 95 I got the "*Request Out of Range*" error.

However.... using another person's post which recommended check a setting in Module 46 first. Ended up doing the trick.

Here's the steps to adapt:


First - Download and install the latest and greatest VCDS version (mine is 15.7 which I updated to today).
Next - Plug your VCDS in your laptop, and in your Car's OBD II port. Turn the car to Ignigition on (no need to start the engine)
Now do the following : Goto module 46
Function 07 (Coding)
Long coding Helper
Go to Byte 6
Make sure Bit 7 has a check mark in the box (Power Windows/Sunroof disabled after door opening)
- Don't ask me WHY you need this
Hit the "do it!
" To save the changes
NOW - Go to Module 42
Click Security Access
Hover over the security box, it will give you the access code - but it's 04354 in case you need it.
Then click "Adaptation"
Find the "System_Parameter_0-System_Paramater_blah_blah_blah_Byte 8" parameter
Open it up.... should have a stored value of 90. Change it to 95 or 99 (I did mine for 95).
Save everything and you're done.
Make sure your mirrors are already open, and then leave your mirror setting on R, L, or Off (I leave mine on R so the reverse dipping will work appropriately).
Get out of your car, take your key fob and press and hold the lock button...... like magic.... the Mirrors should fold.
Get back in the car, and turn the car on.... Voila, mirrors automatically re-open.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

here are the screenshots of what I have tried so far to make auto folding work but no success yet :banghead:







I have tried both 95 and 99 but no luck. I left the switch on heating, L, R, Off but still no luck



I just checked the bit 7 as mentioned in above post.



As I don't have sunroof, I am thinking of unchecking all these bits as they are not required. 



What else i need to do to make it work


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Devilz said:


> here are the screenshots of what I have tried so far to make auto folding work but no success yet :banghead:
> 
> What else i need to do to make it work


Hmmm, I noticed you have a UK version RHD model with some limited options. It "may" be that you need memory seats for
This to work. 

Let me ask this, have you previously enabled the comfort options menu and are able to roll up windows by holding the lock button on key fob, or roll them down by holding unlock button?


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hmmm, I noticed you have a UK version RHD model with some limited options. It "may" be that you need memory seats for
> This to work.
> 
> Let me ask this, have you previously enabled the comfort options menu and are able to roll up windows by holding the lock button on key fob, or roll them down by holding unlock button?


Yes I activated the auto windows close/open feature through vcds and windows do open/close when I hold unlock/lock button on remote.


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine is RHD 2014 and have full spec. 

Followed the instructions to the dot. Did not work no matter how long I press the remote. 

Looks like this coding would not work for a RHD vehicle.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

cbx750p said:


> Mine is RHD 2014 and have full spec.
> 
> Followed the instructions to the dot. Did not work no matter how long I press the remote.
> 
> Looks like this coding would not work for a RHD vehicle.


It's weird to think that this doesnt work with RHD. May be we need different value other than 95/99

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## brtq82 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Only solution for RHD cars who wants folding mirrors*

I was trying everything and spend many hours to do this trick without success. only solution to work with RHD is to buy this module http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-G...918bb9af8e29f2be-1444394012625-01228-bm2aeAra
i was waiting 2 weeks for parcel (im from UK) and is really plug and play. working great for couple of months now without problems.


----------



## kreatura (Oct 13, 2015)

I have the vcds 12.12 but the adaption10 button can't be selected. Any idea why?? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

kreatura said:


> I have the vcds 12.12 but the adaption10 button can't be selected. Any idea why??
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


use latest vcds if you got genuine cable and if its non-genuine then you can't make any changes


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

kreatura said:


> I have the vcds 12.12 but the adaption10 button can't be selected. Any idea why??
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


It can be too because of your door module are too old. I tried to do this with 12.12 version and get and error when I saved changes but I could select adaptation and the channel.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## partsman914 (Apr 26, 2015)

Followed the OP step by step, worked great for me. I did go into both door modules and click the boxes for "folding miroor installed" first though.


----------



## Quiznoz (Jan 21, 2012)

*2014 CC VR6 Executive*

I have the power folding mirrors factory installed in my vehicle and cannot get these mirrors to fold when locked using KESSY, not the remote. How do I get my car to fold using Kessy?


----------



## hudeck (May 18, 2010)

Ok i have got the vag-com 12.12 and the Passat cc 2009 with kessy, electrical folding mirrors. I tried the steps but it didn't work I couldn't open option 10 is their a other way to do this?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

VCDS 14.10 or higher


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

*Adaptation Values of #46 CCM*



gh3m0t0k said:


> just try out the original interface


Bro, can you share your #46 CCM Adaption Value in CSV format ? Wonder if your values are the same as ours.....


```
VCDS Version: Release 15.7.3 (x64)  Data version: 20151216					
VCID: 4895B71A3BEDCD7EF9-801C					
					
Channel		Field 1	Field 2	Field 3	Field 4
1		ERROR:	Channel 01	Not	Available
2		ERROR:	Channel 02	Not	Available
3	0	OPEN	Single Door	OFF	 - 
4	1	Auto Lock /	 	ON	 - 
5	1	Auto Unlock	 	ON	 - 
6	3	Unlocked	Kessy	Beep + Blink	 - 
7	3	Unlocked	Remote Ctrl.	Beep + Blink	 - 
8	3	Unlocked	Key	Beep + Blink	 - 
9	3	Locked	Kessy	Beep + Blink	 - 
10	3	Locked	Remote Ctrl.	Beep + Blink	 - 
11	3	Locked	Key	Beep + Blink	 - 
12	3	safe	 	Beep + Blink	 - 
13	0	Adjustment	Alarm horn	0	 - 
14	200	Tilt Sensor	Adaptation	100.00%	 - 
15	200	Interior	Monitor	100.00%	 - 
16	5	Alarm horn	Monitor	Enabled	 - 
17	1	Comfort	Remote Ctrl.	ON	 - 
18	0	Alarm delay	Driver	OFF	 - 
19	0	Locked	Inactive	OFF	 - 
20	1	Testing..	Kessy	Switch On	 - 
21		ERROR:	Channel 21	Not	Available
22		ERROR:	Channel 22	Not	Available
23	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
24	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
25	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
26	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
27	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
28	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
29	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
30	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
31	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
32	16	Basic Value	 	16	 - 
33	0	Basic Value	 	0	 - 
34	64	Basic Value	 	64	 - 
35	2	Basic Value	 	2	 - 
36	31	Basic Value	 	31	 - 
37	0	Basic Value	 	0	 - 
38	224	Basic Value	 	224	 - 
39	66	Basic Value	 	66	 - 
40	31	Basic Value	 	31	 - 
41	45	Basic Value	 	45	 - 
42	0	Basic Value	 	0	 - 
43	17	Basic Value	 	17	 - 
44	192	Basic Value	 	192	 - 
45	0	Basic Value	 	0	 - 
46	48	Basic Value	 	48	 - 
47	10	Basic Value	 	10	 - 
48	9	Basic Value	 	9	 - 
49	255	Basic Value	 	255	 - 
50	255	Basic Value	 	255	 - 
51	65535	Basic Value	 	0xFFFF	 - 
52	6	Basic Value	 	6	 - 
53	25	Basic Value	 	25	 - 
54	255	Basic Value	 	255	 - 
55	5	Basic Value	 	5	 - 
56	60	Basic Value	 	60	 - 
57	224	Basic Value	 	224	 - 
58	5	Basic Value	 	5	 - 
59	5	Basic Value	 	5	 - 
60	5	Basic Value	 	5	 -
```


----------



## Meirok (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I have changed door modules in my B6 2010 like below for mirror folding

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 A HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0305 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000262177
Coding: 0010F7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW46.rod
VCID: 2647F2ABEA27

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 HW: 3C0 959 795 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001350199 
Coding: 0000D0

and when I go to adaptation and choose channel "(9)-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte8" see strange value in hexidecimal 00 BE 0F 34 00 04 C3 and can't change it for any other hexadecimal and decimal numbers.
(I don't know why I can't paste image in this post)










Please, do you have any idea how I can change it?

Thank you for any answeres
Sebastian


----------



## waxounet (Apr 23, 2016)

*Hey usaf-lt-g !*

Many thanks to you usaf-lt-g ! My 2015 Tiguan has now folding side mirrors ! 
I've been searching for months how to make it and now it works perfectly !
I love You, guy


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

waxounet said:


> Many thanks to you usaf-lt-g ! My 2015 Tiguan has now folding side mirrors !
> I've been searching for months how to make it and now it works perfectly !
> I love You, guy


Np. Glad I could help.

For all the RHD guys, i would be almost certain that the 95 / 99 values are specific to LHD only and your gateway and door modules may need to be replaced or flashed with an upgrade depending on your manufacturers year.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What model CC came with auto fold mirrors? Where can I purchase a set?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

unctucker said:


> What model CC came with auto fold mirrors? Where can I purchase a set?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


They came equipped in other markets, not in the US. There are usually a couple sets floating around. Some folks get theirs on AliExpress or any European eBay.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Do I look for specific CC mirrors or will other models work for our car?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

So since I finished installing the power folding mirrors on my CC, I've got two issues. Auto-folding with ignition or key doesn't work at all and I can't find the option in VCDS. Also, my reverse mirror dip stopped working even though the options are checked and everything seems to be good as far as coding is concerned.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

jacobroufa said:


> So since I finished installing the power folding mirrors on my CC, I've got two issues. Auto-folding with ignition or key doesn't work at all and I can't find the option in VCDS. Also, my reverse mirror dip stopped working even though the options are checked and everything seems to be good as far as coding is concerned.


Here's a link to a scan: http://pastebin.com/Q9pdUn2B

Apparently I've got a couple other codes thrown as well with the installation of my mirrors and a few other things...

In Address 08 (Auto HVAC) I've got a 13701536 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)
In Address 09 (Cent. Elec.) I've got a 01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
In Address 19 (CAN Gateway) I've got a 01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
In Address 42 (Door Elect, Driver) I've got 01734 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Horizontal; Drivers Side and 01736 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Drivers Side
In Address 52 (Door Elect, Pass) I've got a 01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
Address 72 (Door, Rear Right) cannot be reached... This was never an issue before but maybe could it be caused or exacerbated by the mirror?

Any VCDS gurus would be of HUGE help right now.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Found a set from Auto Parts Warehouse for $411 free shipping and a 1 year warranty. Are these any good?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm still getting these two errors in both front door modules (42 and 52) 01734 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Horizontal; Drivers Side and 01736 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Drivers Side. I managed to track down the other errors; I'm pretty sure I improperly coded the mirrors when I activated folding on the both of them. Still though... not quite sure. Any thoughts?

unctucker: got a link for that set?


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

jacobroufa said:


> I'm still getting these two errors in both front door modules (42 and 52) 01734 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Horizontal; Drivers Side and 01736 - Potentiometer for Mirror Adj. Vertical; Drivers Side. I managed to track down the other errors; I'm pretty sure I improperly coded the mirrors when I activated folding on the both of them. Still though... not quite sure. Any thoughts?
> 
> unctucker: got a link for that set?


maybe, you must calibrate them. Try to move each mirror to its limits (left-right and top-bottom). It's possible mirrors need this like Windows for auto-closing function or memory seats (when disconnect the battery)...
Sorry for my poor English


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Here it is.
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...C4D4KHeHgBmQQpysIFA&ei=8oUgV-v8I4LB-wHhwZugBg

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

dann1983 said:


> maybe, you must calibrate them. Try to move each mirror to its limits (left-right and top-bottom). It's possible mirrors need this like Windows for auto-closing function or memory seats (when disconnect the battery)...
> Sorry for my poor English
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


I just did that and will check codes later today to see if it had any effect. Still doesn't explain how I lost my passenger reverse dip functionality... I thought that was a function of the memory seats not actually the mirrors. Also still need to get auto folding working. Are my modules too old for that? I don't see the option in VCDS like this thread shows.



unctucker said:


> Here it is.
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...C4D4KHeHgBmQQpysIFA&ei=8oUgV-v8I4LB-wHhwZugBg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


These look like they will work.. Anyone else have experience with these parts?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Have your car memory seats? There are two types of mirrors. Two with folding function (one with memory function too) and two without folding function (with and without memory too). So if you have memory seats your mirrors have memory too. I think you had bought folding mirrors without memory function. Memory function are two resistors for vertical and horizontal movements that ccm uses to remember this position. Your folding mirrors don't have this resistors so you have this codes. Maybe you can change the resistances from your old mirrors to the new ones....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

dann1983 said:


> Have your car memory seats? There are two types of mirrors. Two with folding function (one with memory function too) and two without folding function (with and without memory too). So if you have memory seats your mirrors have memory too. I think you had bought folding mirrors without memory function. Memory function are two resistors for vertical and horizontal movements that ccm uses to remember this position. Your folding mirrors don't have this resistors so you have this codes. Maybe you can change the resistances from your old mirrors to the new ones....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


Looked a bit more into this and it seems I don't have the right mirror adjustment motors in the set of power folding mirrors I bought... Time to swap them over from my old mirrors I guess.

Thanks for the tip Dann!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

jacobroufa said:


> Looked a bit more into this and it seems I don't have the right mirror adjustment motors in the set of power folding mirrors I bought... Time to swap them over from my old mirrors I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Dann!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Happy to be helpful! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bojan.curcic (Jun 9, 2016)

Meirok said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have changed door modules in my B6 2010 like below for mirror folding
> 
> ...


Hello my friend, i have passat b7 and have same problem as you with hexadecimal code., i have same code 00 BE 0F 34 00 04 C3. How you do that?


----------



## dankor (Jul 20, 2015)

gh3m0t0k said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to share something I was looking here for a long time and I didn't find so I had to engage the service of a pro for a charge of 40 euro
> 
> ...


Gracias 


Dankor Tapatalk


----------



## keyleum (Mar 29, 2015)

cant click the "Adaptation - 10"...............................


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

jacobroufa said:


> They came equipped in other markets, not in the US. There are usually a couple sets floating around. Some folks get theirs on AliExpress or any European eBay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Are you saying this wasn't available in the US or wasn't standard equipment in the US? Mine came from the factory with this feature, US car


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

high on psi said:


> Are you saying this wasn't available in the US or wasn't standard equipment in the US? Mine came from the factory with this feature, US car


Starting in 09 autofolding mirrors were not available in US. Later they started being available in high executive trim and then later they came down to lower trims. 

I retrofitted autofolding mirrors from European CC


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Starting in 09 autofolding mirrors were not available in US. Later they started being available in high executive trim and then later they came down to lower trims.
> 
> I retrofitted autofolding mirrors from European CC


Makes sense. My R-Line has what they call the executive trim package which I am thinking is where that feature got added in. It added the black trim instead of chrome trim, mirrors, memory seats, and a different from grille facia that has more black then chrome on it.


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

Figured it out.

Followed the updated instructions on this thread and had no luck.

After failing to get them to work. We switched gears and tackled the windows up and windows down by key fob coding. After we got that working the mirrors followed suit instantly.

My 2015 CC now folds in the mirrors when I lock the car, and when I put the key in the ignition it folds them out


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

gh3m0t0k said:


> If you appreciate my post and you found it helpful for you, I won't mind a donation for a beer
> here is my paypal address: [email protected]



I don't desire this mod but do desire to be able to display my tires' psi on the cluster and can't on my 2010 4motion. I'd be willing to donate to the beer fund if you could help me figure it out. Here is a display of another car that can:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

G60ING said:


> I don't desire this mod but do desire to be able to display my tires' psi on the cluster and can't on my 2010 4motion. I'd be willing to donate to the beer fund if you could help me figure it out. Here is a display of another car that can:


Doable, I once looked into it but decided it was not worth the $. 
You will need new TPMS sensors, new tpms module and writing harness. And most likely upgraded can gateway. That is assuming you have access to vagcom and are familiar with OEM retrofits.


----------



## mathiss92 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey guys i am new here, and i've been messing with my european 2012 passat with 12.12 vcds. I was trying to write value 95 but i was still getting error about incorrect HEX value.. I was not able to write any value neither the mentioned FF in the error message. Is there any way how to do this ?? Thanks


----------



## wangchuk (Apr 13, 2017)

*i want your help on auto fold mirrors*



usaf-lt-g said:


> Np. Glad I could help.
> 
> For all the RHD guys, i would be almost certain that the 95 / 99 values are specific to LHD only and your gateway and door modules may need to be replaced or flashed with an upgrade depending on your manufacturers year.


hi i have a german passat B7 (2011) 1.8 TSI ( RHD) ,mine has strange options 

-normal headlights 
-driving seat is not fully automatic and the passenger seat is not automatic too
-it does not have auto fold mirror 

so i would like your help on auto fold mirrors how to fit them and program it and what are the things i need for it 
and i would also like to change my driver and passenger seat to fully automatic 

i would really appreciate your help


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Doable, I once looked into it but decided it was not worth the $.
> You will need new TPMS sensors, new tpms module and writing harness. And most likely upgraded can gateway. That is assuming you have access to vagcom and are familiar with OEM retrofits.


Realize this is old, but did this on my 2010. I would not recommend doing this until AFTER the dash has been updsated, and the IMMO/KSG has been properly adapted else, you will have other errors that will persist until this is rectified.

That being said, technically speaking, you need several things:

1) The Cluster MUST end in T or higher. Earlier versions of the dash do not contain the logic to display active tire pressure.

2) In order to adapt a T model cluster, the IMMO/KSG (Comfort module under the glovebox) MUST be replaced, else it will not communicate correctly with the rest of the car, and will fail to give you the proper menus.

3) In order to adapt the IMMO/KSG (Comfort Module) WITHOUT having to replace other systems, the system must either be adapted using very expensive specialized tools..... or specialized (although much cheaper) EEPROM tools, whereby a certain address of the OLD IMMO must be transferred to the NEW IMMO. I've documented this procedure else where on the forums.

4) In addition to #3, the harness to the comfort module needs to have one slight modification done, running an additional wire, else the existing Steering Wheel Lock mechanism (ELV) will throw an error and not work.

5) The Gateway can then be successfully replaced with a B7 and up version supporting the new active TPMS technology along with a plethora of other stuff. Must be a 7N0 part #.

6) The Rear Bumper must then be removed, and the TPMS module mounted between the center and rear left of the vehicle under the rear bumper cover. The TPMS Module MUST be the correct programmed version based on the model and wheel size of the vehicle (example - a VR6 4Motion vehicle is a different programmed option, vs a 2.0 Sport)

7) A Wiring Harness must be installed that get's a ground, power, and a twisted pair Extended HIGH and LOW CAN cable (These cables MUST be twisted). The CAN Cables get connected directly to the gateway harness that plugs into the gateway.

8) The Gateway / Comfort modules must be programmed to enable the "Extended CAN BUS" functionality.

9) The Cluster can then be enabled to display "Active TPMS" using VCDS

10) All 4 tires must contain new TPMS sensors that communicate on a 433Mhz. (Previous versions communicate at 315Mhz). 

All this being done, and you'll get this:


----------



## panosp1 (Aug 2, 2015)

gh3m0t0k said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to share something I was looking here for a long time and I didn't find so I had to engage the service of a pro for a charge of 40 euro
> 
> ...



Tried this on a 2015 R-line Tiguan, worked like a dream, 

many thanks !! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ardit (Jun 21, 2017)

*passat*

Do you know is it the same for Passat B7 2011?Will it work with same coding, Thanks!


----------



## SkipzTeo (Aug 22, 2017)

ardit said:


> Do you know is it the same for Passat B7 2011?Will it work with same coding, Thanks!


Doesn't work for my RHD 2011 B7...

I'm using OBDEleven and asked helpdesk why... Still waiting for their answer 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SkipzTeo (Aug 22, 2017)

SkipzTeo said:


> Doesn't work for my RHD 2011 B7...
> 
> I'm using OBDEleven and asked helpdesk why... Still waiting for their answer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


They gave me a credit refund instead 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## svenn1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi guys,
the thread is a bit old but I've been trying to activate the automatic folding mirrors with the key following the description in the thread and I end up when trying to add the new coding 95 or 99. When I try to input the new coding it says it requires the coding in HEX format... I use VCDS 12.12. Is it because of the older version of the VCDS or something else..?


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

svenn1 said:


> Hi guys,
> the thread is a bit old but I've been trying to activate the automatic folding mirrors with the key following the description in the thread and I end up when trying to add the new coding 95 or 99. When I try to input the new coding it says it requires the coding in HEX format... I use VCDS 12.12. Is it because of the older version of the VCDS or something else..?


Only Vcds 14 or higher

Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jojocento01 (Aug 9, 2015)

This is driving me nuts I can’t find system parameters bite 8 what’s it look like while in vag a picture of it hi lighted would be awesome help. Please and thanks.


----------



## jojocento01 (Aug 9, 2015)

Everyone fall asleep on this post?


----------



## abdulk7 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi,

Did anyone find solution for RHD Passat?

Below are mine controller details.

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels:| 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 701 A HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0534 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0003311987
Coding: 0213FF
Shop #: WSC 73430 115 00052
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW32.rod
VCID: 3560AC70949592EE69-8060

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 959 704 HW: 3C0 959 795 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0408 
Serial number: 00000002325752 
Coding: 0002D8

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels:. 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 702 A HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0534 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0003282358
Coding: 0213FE
Shop #: WSC 73430 115 00052
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGPBQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: N/A
VCID: 3662AB7C899399F660-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 959 703 HW: 3C0 959 794 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0408 
Serial number: 00000002382317 
Coding: 0002D8


----------



## abdulk7 (Sep 30, 2013)

abdulk7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone find solution for RHD Passat?
> 
> ...


Got this working by changing below parameter in adaption.
System_Parameter_14-System Parameter Byte1,change E0 to E9 - open with door

But this works only when I lock the car from front passenger side 

Any solution for this?


----------



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

Did this on my 2016 VW Tiguan SEL 4motion w/2.0L. But now the passenger mirror won't unfold.


----------



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, I did this and now the driver side is open & the passenger side is folded! I even tried to go back to the stock and it doesn't work. Passenger side remains folded while the driverside is open! HELP!


----------



## abdulk7 (Sep 30, 2013)

abdulk7 said:


> Got this working by changing below parameter in adaption.
> System_Parameter_14-System Parameter Byte1,change E0 to E9 - open with door
> 
> But this works only when I lock the car from front passenger side
> ...


My remote fob was culprit.. it worked only from close distance..since comfort module is on the passenger side it use to fold while closing from passenger side 

Changed fob and now it's working from distance also.

I want folding to happen while holding kessy door handle..is there any additional settings that needs to be done?


----------



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, VW dealership replaced passenger side mirror and recoded I'm guessing both mirrors or full vehicle. They now both work with byte 8 changed to 99 with the dimple on the door handle. Haven't tried the remote yet.
2016 VW Tiguan SEL 4motion w/2.0L


----------



## Minikeum (Mar 2, 2020)

Digging up an old thread.

I coded the remote auto folding mirror on my euro 2011 Passat B7. Worked great.
I was just wondering if it is possible to do the same using also the door lock button on the outside? 
I coded the window/sunroof closing with the door lock, and it would be nice if the mirror would also fold at the same time.
Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## marccc (Nov 5, 2019)

You can code the mirror closing by holding down the door luck button on the key fob, I believe it’s somewhere in the driver door module settings (you’ll have to do the same for passenger door module as well). I just changed the auto folding mirrors setting from “not installed” to “installed”, coding was accepted and it worked. May have to find a setting in the driver door (and passenger door) module on VCDS for close with key fob I believe..


----------



## k4rb0n (Mar 6, 2021)

In my VW CC (MY2014, European version) it was a little bit different process to do.

Everything has to be done like *usaf-It-g *wrote:



usaf-lt-g said:


> Ok!!! 👍
> 
> I JUST confirmed this works.... albeit, it isn't as "Straight forward" as the OP wrote originally.
> 
> ...


but in my car there was only available *ENG109279-ENG103387-System_Parameter_0 *to choose from. This parameter has 16 hexadecimal values:


Adaptation UDS Channel (16B): ENG109279-System_Parameter_0
Stored value 7F BE 4F 34 45 04 E3 59 *95 *F2 07 E4 C4 72 3F EF 

it is the same as available in other cars:
(..........................................Parameter........................................................ , Value)
ENG109279-ENG103987-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte0,7F 
ENG109279-ENG99921-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte1,BE 
ENG109279-ENG103298-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte2,4F 
ENG109279-ENG100424-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte3,34 
ENG109279-ENG99548-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte4,45 
ENG109279-ENG103950-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte5,04 
ENG109279-ENG101580-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte6,E3 
ENG109279-ENG102804-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte7,59 
*ENG109279-ENG99426-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte8,95 *
ENG109279-ENG101522-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte9,F2 
ENG109279-ENG103387-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte 10,07 
ENG109279-ENG101332-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte 11,E4 
ENG109279-ENG99890-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte 12,C4 
ENG109279-ENG99354-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte 13,72 
ENG109279-ENG101672-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte 14,3F
ENG109279-ENG99567-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte 15,EF

so you have to go to the *9 *value (it is byte 8) and change it from *90 *to *95 *(mirrors unfold after ECU start) or *99 *(mirrors unfold after door open).

It is also important to do everything exact order as quoted. If there will be some problem after checking new mod (in my car it was opening windows to far after coding this mod) you can fix it by adapting all the windows (open and close) or by restarting comfort options.

For me folding works by pilot and Kessy.


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks gh3motok
> 
> This worked for me!
> 
> ...











i have this module, does that module support the mirrors themselves


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Vinko3105 said:


> View attachment 87437
> 
> i have this module, does that module support the mirrors themselves


Yes my door modules support auto folding mirrors

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes my door modules support auto folding mirrors
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


I know that yours do support, but i asking for mine?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry I misread your post. I dont know.
Do you have option to enable auto folding mirrors in Long coding helper?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

I dont have option auto folding, but i have option "folding mirrors installed"


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

What’s your door module SW & HW numbers? And is your car equipped with Auto folding mirrors or your not sure?

Keep in mind that even though if your modules supports Auto folding doesn’t mean your car is equipped with it and or wired for it.


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

nycdub2 said:


> What’s your door module SW & HW numbers? And is your car equipped with Auto folding mirrors or your not sure?
> 
> Keep in mind that even though if your modules supports Auto folding doesn’t mean your car is equipped with it and or wired for it.











I know the drill. But I am not sure if my modul support it, I only need that info, other things I know what to do. I just want to know does my modula can handle it, so I dont need to buy other ones


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, if you say that you have the same HW/SW as pictured, then yes, your module does support Auto folding.


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

nycdub2 said:


> Well, if you say that you have the same HW/SW as pictured, then yes, your module does support Auto folding.


The picture that i showed is mine scan from vcds, than thanks alot for that info


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

Hello. 
Can someone tell me which of these options in the adapt option, is the auto fold option?


----------



## k4rb0n (Mar 6, 2021)

Vinko3105 said:


> Hello.
> Can someone tell me which of these options in the adapt option, is the auto fold option?


Everything you need is in my post just a few lines above, my frined 😉


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

k4rb0n said:


> Everything you need is in my post just a few lines above, my frined 😉


Does my modul support that? 
3c0959792c 
I have found that option, but its gives me an error


----------



## k4rb0n (Mar 6, 2021)

Vinko3105 said:


> Does my modul support that?
> 3c0959792c
> I have found that option, but its gives me an error


Unfortunatelly, I am not able to check it for you.

But...

Try to do this on this way:

*ENG109279 System_Parameter_0 *this parameter has 16 hexadecimal values:

Adaptation UDS Channel (16B): ENG109279-System_Parameter_0

Stored value 7F BE 4F 34 45 04 E3 59 *95 *F2 07 E4 C4 72 3F EF

And according to above:

012...8*9*...1415167FBE4F59*95*723FEF

In column 9 apply this value as mine.
Maybe you should check for Secure Access enable?

If it doesn't work upload a screen shot of this parameter. The best would be if you do it when you choose this parameter. It will able me to see what is the problem


----------



## Vinko3105 (May 4, 2021)

k4rb0n said:


> Unfortunatelly, I am not able to check it for you.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


i tried it but i got an error and today when i tried it i succeeded. thank you very much


----------

